
Docker-based A/B testing, split testing, demo servers in a ready to use project - gojpeg
http://leonov.net/posts/2017-05-08-ab-testing-with-blue-green-deploy.html
======
gojpeg
I have been waiting for docker, docker-machine and especially docker-compose
to get mature enough for such a cool feature like infinite demo servers
(*.demo.example.com) or A/B testing (ab1.example.com) could be done w/o
anything else but a simple 30 lines bash script.

